# Magsafe port not charging battery on MacBook Pro 13"



## thunt2792 (Oct 30, 2010)

A few months ago I bought a MacBook Pro 13". Unfortunately, I spilled juice over the keyboard which caused some damage to the DVD drive mainly. I let the computer sit for about a month after having someone 'mop up' and try to get out as much dried juice as possible. The juice problem seemed fixed and I got the DVD drive fixed too. I was able to use the computer as long as the power cable was plugged in. It worked fine until the batter died and the computer wouldn't turn on even with it being plugged in. The only problem was, the battery wasn't charging. At first I thought I needed a new battery, but after I charged it back up in a friends MacBook pro, this clearly was not the case. I took the MagSafe port out from under the logic board and tried to see if that was the problem. It looked fine and had no juice on it from what I could tell. It seems the computer needs the battery to start up, but after that the power cable keeps the computer on but doesn't charge the battery. It's as if the circuit going from the MagSafe Port to the Battery so that it can charge is incomplete. I don't think it's along the logic board because both the battery power and the cable power to the logic board is fine. It seems as though there's a loose wire on the MagSafe port (internal) going out to it's connection on the logic board.

My Question is, should I order a new MagSafe port to replace the current one or should I have an apple specialist see if it's the circuitry along the logic board. I know it's not the battery and its connection to the logic board.

Anyone who can help me out, I need to know so I don't loose money where I don't need to.

Thanks!


----------



## DeltaMac (Oct 30, 2010)

There's two internal cables that are part of the charging circuit.
The Magsafe DC-in connector, which attaches to the logic board.
And, the battery connector, which includes the sleep switch, and also connects to the logic board.

Likely, the battery connector is the culprit, but could be the DC-in.
As you have had a liquid spill, the logic board may also have a failed component, which will be considerable more expensive to fix than both of those cables, which you would try first.

An Apple tech could quickly get that sorted out for you.


----------



## thunt2792 (Oct 30, 2010)

I don't think it's the battery's connection, as it charged when connected to my friends MacBook Pro 13" with no problem at all. I don't think it's the logic board as the apple tech that helped us right after the spill said it wasn't in the affected area. (The spill was from the right hand [side of the DVD SuperDrive] and only a little bit. The logic board is accepting power from both the battery and the power cable, but the battery isn't accepting power from the power cable (i.e. the MagSafe port). When I took out the port to look, one cable on the MagSafe port (internal) was loose, so I put back in immidiately so as not to harm it or cause the cable to come completely off.

If it is the logic board, I'll probably just keep using the computer as is. I'd rather wait and buy a new computer then shell out for a new logic board to be put in a used computer. Those things run $800 to $1000. The computer was only $1,200, so that's a worthless proposition.

On the other hand, if it is the MagSafe port internal piece, that's most likely a lot cheaper. If that is the only thing that is causing the problem, I can buy that piece and put it in myself.

Thanks for your info, I need as much as I can get before I decide what to do.


----------



## SGilbert (Oct 30, 2010)

FWIW: I just had to have my logic board replaced this week.  To & from Apple in 48 hours and $390 total.  I realize that not all logic boards are the same price, but, as my local Apple tech pointed out, Apple can replace it far cheaper than they can (less than 1/2!)


----------



## DeltaMac (Oct 30, 2010)

The battery connector (the internal cable) may allow the battery to power your MacBook, but not work well enough to actually charge the battery. It's a fairly common failure when the battery is not charging properly. The Magsafe DC-in connector is also part of the same process, as it reports whether the battery is charging - the LED on the connector changes from green to amber/orange. If the light is always green, then there is no charging for the battery, and you are only getting power for the MacBook.


----------



## djackmac (Oct 30, 2010)

SGilbert said:


> FWIW: I just had to have my logic board replaced this week.  To & from Apple in 48 hours and $390 total.  I realize that not all logic boards are the same price, but, as my local Apple tech pointed out, Apple can replace it far cheaper than they can (less than 1/2!)



But yours didn't have juice spilled on it. His would be a higher tier repair due to the juice spill, whether it has anything to do with the problem or not.

The problem could be a faulty magesafe adapter also. All it needs is one or two stuck pins and it will power the machine but won't charge the battery. Try the magesafe adapter on the friends macbook and see if it charges the battery.


----------



## thunt2792 (Oct 31, 2010)

DeltaMac said:


> The battery connector (the internal cable) may allow the battery to power your MacBook, but not work well enough to actually charge the battery. It's a fairly common failure when the battery is not charging properly. The Magsafe DC-in connector is also part of the same process, as it reports whether the battery is charging - the LED on the connector changes from green to amber/orange. If the light is always green, then there is no charging for the battery, and you are only getting power for the MacBook.



DeltaMac, this is exactly what I was thinking. I'm sorry I didn't report this before but I overlooked this as something to include. The light on the cable is a dim, almost unnoticeable green constantly when plugged into my Mac. When plugged into my friend's Mac, the cable acts just like any other mac and is either amber or bright green. 

The part about the internal cable is exactly what I thought after examining all other parts and theories. I believed this one to be the most probable out of all of them. In this light, the decision I need to make is, whether to buy a new internal MagSafe power port, or get further consultation from an apple specialist which may or may not turn up results. (If that is the case, I most likely wont. It would cost me gas money, time, cost of consultation, and any repairs if any which is much more than someone who didn't spill juice on their new mac.)

So in your opinion DeltaMac, would it be a worthwhile decision to buy the piece and install it, or to travel and get the problem looked into instead?

Oh, and I'm having trouble finding that specific part anywhere online. Do you know any websites selling that part? If not I'm sure I'll find it one way or another.


DJackMac, thanks for pointing that out. Yes, I took that into consideration especially since I didn't have an Apple Care Plan. Next time, I definitely won't have liquid around my New Mac! You're cool.


----------



## djackmac (Oct 31, 2010)

thunt2792 said:


> Oh, and I'm having trouble finding that specific part anywhere online. Do you know any websites selling that part? If not I'm sure I'll find it one way or another.



The battery cable is either $29 or $49 depending on if it a core duo or core 2 duo.

Here is the magsafe board.

Of course, both of these are not for the unibody aluminum macbook


----------



## thunt2792 (Oct 31, 2010)

djackmac, thanks for the links. The model was incompatible with these parts, but I did a search by parts list and found the exact part I need on the same website. The price was about what I was expecting so thats great!

Thanks for all the help DeltaMac and djackmac!

I'll be ordering the part most likely. After I install it I'll post the results. Thanks guys!


----------



## ex_mac_genius (Nov 3, 2010)

13" macbook pro does not have the battery cable/sleep switch, battery is directly connected to the logic board.  The magsafe board is most likely the issue here; however some liquid could have touched the logic board somewhere that is not directly related to the power, but still have damaged the logic board causing power issues.  In my opinion, if there is no evidence of liquid damage, I would take it to the apple store and describe your power issue... leaving out the liquid damage issue.  If they call you back and tell you they found liquid, then you are back to where you were.... If they can't find liquid they will fix it for you under warranty (if you have one) or for a flat rate of around $300.  Liquid is a tough thing to work with, it can affect many parts of the machine.


----------



## noperle (Dec 4, 2010)

did it work? I got the same problem..


----------



## DeltaMac (Dec 4, 2010)

noperle - the battery should charge if the battery is good, and the charging circuit is working properly. Did you also have a liquid spill on your MacBook? - it will be helpful if you tell us what your problem is, and what you have already tried.


----------



## noperle (Dec 5, 2010)

Yes.. I did liquid spill on my macbook. Everything is working exept the battery.. I must have the power adapter on. On the battery icon its says that i must change the battery.

I have tryed to change the battery. The macbook register that the new battery got 100 % lifetime. But when i plug off the poweradapter it shutdown.


----------

